# Little Belgians, Big Goals



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

We too rescued a horse, he was mess, they roamed no food no water, bred their own herd, we took the 2 lil ones, they were eat up with all kinds of creepy crawlies, and every kind of work known.


----------

